
Instagram hates developers - icco
https://writing.natwelch.com/post/585
======
niftich
The API is the carrot, this pivot is the stick.

Now that they've started showing ads in the Instagram app, they want to make
sure every eyeball looking at Instagram-hosted content is also seeing those
ads.

They're no longer interested in letting content exfiltrate that walled garden
because their owner's flagship product Facebook still allows that, and runs
its own ad network.

Time and time again, a new service comes online, opens an API so you anyone
can fill their databases with content -- and after a few years they shut it
down. I don't even know why we still feign surprise.

~~~
icco
I guess I was surprised at the explicitness of it? Or maybe the completeness?

